# honda 420 operating temp



## longdude17 (Dec 8, 2009)

Fellas, what is the normal operating temp for a rancher 420 4x4

I put a HL temp guage on my bike, and it normally runs around 180f while moving 10mph and higher.....and 220f while on slow trails or just putting around in 95F outside heat (fan comes on around the 220 mark)

So is this the normal operating temp....im asking bc im looking to see if im running on the hot side and if i need to add engine ice to keep it cooler

the idiot light has never came on either. 

Thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nope no need to do anything, normal range for the fan to come on is 210 - 220... Also I have not heard too many positive results on the engine ice, from people I know that have tried it but I have never tried it myself.. It's expensive too.. Just stick with some prestone and water 50/50 and you should be ok..


----------

